# Whistler/Blackcomb



## quadcrazy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys so me and my family are planning a trip to Whistler next season and I just would like some advice on the best times to go. Basically our options are mid December or beginning to mid January. But if you recommend other times please let me know cuz we might be able to work it out. I've been reading some reviews and it seems like its almost a gamble going here because it could be awesome or it could be too windy to where the alpine is closed and rainy on the bottom of the mountain. Is this really the case? And would the snow be ok in mid December or mid January with nice powder?

I appreciate any advice guys, thanks!


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

quadcrazy said:


> Hey guys so me and my family are planning a trip to Whistler next season and I just would like some advice on the best times to go. Basically our options are mid December or beginning to mid January. But if you recommend other times please let me know cuz we might be able to work it out. I've been reading some reviews and it seems like its almost a gamble going here because it could be awesome or it could be too windy to where the alpine is closed and rainy on the bottom of the mountain. Is this really the case? And would the snow be ok in mid December or mid January with nice powder?
> 
> I appreciate any advice guys, thanks!


After having spent 10.11 from start through to finish I hopefully can provide you w/ some insight - of course conditions differ per season. Both November and December provided a great foundation, since we had 300 cm in Nov. and 400cm in Dec. thereabouts. In short if you were tossing up between mid-December and mid-January I'd recommend (based upon this season) vacationing mid-late December. I found it a tad icy mid-late January... there was a dry-spell re. snowfall... (strange). Dumped down w/ vengeance in February... 5FT in one week(AMAAAAAAZING).

Truthfully no matter whether it is December/January you're going to enjoy Whistler/Blackcomb Mountains. They say that Blackcomb is the boarder's mountain and Whistler the skier's... Blackcomb has consistent steepness... whereas Whistler... has a lot of flat areas which makes getting from a to be near impossible for some sboarders - however Whistler was/is my Mountain! 

Tended to be sunny/blue skies in Dec/January. Yes, while considerably windy from my memory/experience most lifts/areas were open. P2P Gondola withstands up to 70 - 80kmph, 40 - 50 kmph re. open chairs. If the winds exceed the above they'll shut them down.

10.11 boasts second snowiest season on record, third being 09.10. 

IMHO re. snowfall/weather I'd recommend mid-late December. Down-side to this is that some runs/lifts are heavily congested. Mind you, the green runs/blues/merge areas are those that have traffic... off-piste areas/blacks/doubles/trees are w/o. 

In short it is only 'down' from here... 8,000 skiable acreas of terrain... and if you're into BC... 427,000 acres... o _ O


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

here is a little Whistler/Blackcomb video stoke that I made from the Telus Festival from a few weeks ago. I had an epic time, the Village is the most righteous place I've ever stayed. Mountains are massive.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

baconzoo said:


> here is a little Whistler/Blackcomb video stoke that I made from the Telus Festival from a few weeks ago. I had an epic time, the Village is the most righteous place I've ever stayed. Mountains are massive.


sick vid! Did Telus last year....great times.

Sick stuff by the skier (you?) at the end. That was off the Whistler Peak chair right? Don't see people going right under the chair that often.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

quadcrazy said:


> Hey guys so me and my family are planning a trip to Whistler next season and I just would like some advice on the best times to go. Basically our options are mid December or beginning to mid January. But if you recommend other times please let me know cuz we might be able to work it out. I've been reading some reviews and it seems like its almost a gamble going here because it could be awesome or it could be too windy to where the alpine is closed and rainy on the bottom of the mountain. Is this really the case? And would the snow be ok in mid December or mid January with nice powder?
> 
> I appreciate any advice guys, thanks!


Saw your question on my old location review from March, but figured I'd respond to this thread instead.

I've done Whistler several times between early January and mid-April. It's a great time every time, not matter what. I feel like the weather can be unpredictable year after year so it's hard to say the best time to go. 

You can get great deals in April, and can get lucky with some spring storms, but you're likely looking at spring conditions that late. 

If you are looking for the best powder, my guess would be in the January-February timeframe. However, I feel like there is always one dry spell in that timeframe and also one crazy snowstorm as well, so you either have to be flexable and book something based on a longrange forecast, or just hope to get lucky with the weather. 

The alpine chairs were closed when we were there in march because of 80mph winds. That can be the tough part about getting tons of snow when you are there...it often comes with lots of wind. However, the snow was sick when we were there so I was more than happy to deal with some closures and find knee deep slashers in the trees.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

schmitty34 said:


> Sick stuff by the skier (you?) at the end. That was off the Whistler Peak chair right?


Skier was Ryan Nadeau and yea, he hit that proper. All the dudes in the video were from Wolf Pack Productions using our Drift Cameras for the first time. I'm the chase cam guy as well as the dude in Black/Camo on the tram.

I've seen a lot of epic shots from Whistler this year. What a great season.


----------

